# GOOSE meat loaf.



## goose commander

guys my beloved put together a goose meat loaf tonight with scallop potatoes for dinner. i may have found a new favorite meal. you have to try this one.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Get me the recipe buddy!!!


----------



## quackpot

this is just a tease with out pictures. if i ever kill some this year i will have to try it. i was also thinking about goose sloppy joes. maybe your wife can show me how to kill one.


----------



## ducky152000

sounds good but all our geese went into jerky, trust me guys the landowners love it! it keeps you in good terms with em too,


----------



## ringmuskie9

I usually make deer loaf but might have to try the goose. Good idea John


----------



## BaddFish

the goose is ground up right? 
pulled goose sandwiches are easy but can be chewy- depends on the age of the ole honker.

I usually slow roast in crockpot for 8 hrs with barb-cue sauce then shred them apart and reheat for another few hours with more seasoning.

they're ok, eating 6-8 birds like that gets old- so I went the jerky route too.


----------



## goose commander

yeah baddfish its ground up. the wife treated it like a normal loaf with maybe a few extra spices.


----------



## ErieAngler

Sounds good, whens dinner?


----------



## goose commander

andrew anytime friend! you all know where the cabin is and thats where im always at!


----------

